# Nevermind, back to raw.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm getting rid of my kitchen table to make space in my apartment for my freezers, which are sitting in my mom's garage, but coming home tomorrow. 

What the heck was I thinking ever taking them off. 
Awful poo. 
Skin irritation. 
Irritated Jowls. 
Puffy eyelids. 


Sorry, grain free kibble just doesn't compare to the results we had on raw, aside from Annie keeping weight on. I'd rather her be skinny than falling apart in every other way imaginable. Now, to sell these... 8 cases of canned food I bought. dangit.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome! Glad you got it figured out! I know the girls we be happy....
Who needs a kitchen table anyways??? :tongue:
:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah. I can't take the gross kibble poo anymore.
Or the fact that Annie smells like a dog. 

We will have to do away with the kitchen table, and the ice maker in the fridge. I don't have space to stock up on a ton of variety, and will be doing a lot more chicken than I'd like to, but it will still be better than kibble. 
My hubby was super fond of the convenience of kibble, and he informed me that this time around I get to do all the work. 
Fine by me. 
My girls deserve the best. 
I'll have to record Zailey's intro to raw tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah!! Glad to hear that. I was hoping it'd work out for you!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

the main thing I'm worried about is that Annie tends to bring a lot of her bone inclusive meals back up after eating them. And we are in a small apartment, full of carpet. 
so
Fingers crossed on that issue. 


At this point, I don't care if shampooing the carpet is a weekly event. I'm NOT shortchanging my girls because I decided to move here. It's not their fault.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Is there any way to keep them in a certain area of the house while they eat and maybe for a bit after?

Maybe baby gate them in the kitchen or the bathroom...where ever their is a tile/linoleum floor?

Whenever we were staying at the hotel in Portland I would feed the dogs in the bathroom on the tile floor. When they were done I would just wipe it up with a disinfecting wipe. Easy as pie. Don't tell the hotel though!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Cheers you on!*


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to probably just try to crate her for like 30 minutes after mealtime. She won't like it, but she can just learn to deal. 

I thought Kibble was convenient. 
But cleaning up diarrhea on and off is NOT convenient.
Nor is playing the "which kibble works today?" game. 
Or having her look pathetic with irritated eyes. 
My apartment smelling like dog is not convenient.
Annie's jowls irritated and bleeding on my furniture is not convenient. 

Scoop and dump meals. Yes, convenient. Worth it? Absolutely not. 

I'll admit, she has put on weight MUCH better on kibble, and her coat looks just as good. I hope she doesn't drop weight going back. :frown:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Yayyyy!!!! So happy for you and the pups!


----------



## Animal Quackers (Jul 10, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Sorry, grain free kibble just doesn't compare to the results we had on raw, aside from Annie keeping weight on.


I did not know you had taken them off raw...but SO GLAD to hear you are putting them back on!!



CorgiPaws said:


> Now, to sell these... 8 cases of canned food I bought. dangit.


You can sell them on craigslist, or donate them to your local shelter and take a tax write off!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Animal Quackers said:


> I did not know you had taken them off raw...but SO GLAD to hear you are putting them back on!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can sell them on craigslist, or donate them to your local shelter and take a tax write off!


It lasted about a month. And Never EVER again. 

I am probably going to donate some, but I did spend like $200 int he last month (wholesale, not retail) on canned food, and I need to recoup some of that. I posted it on CL, and included that I'm willing to trade for fresh or freezer burned meat! lol.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Woohoo!!! So glad you are going back. 

Not to mention kibble is just too plain confusing and complicated!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

linsey, i'm glad you are coming back to raw....it's a decision that keeps a person up at nights, i swear....

and it seems to me that you gave this so much thought, trying to balance a lot....

welcome back.....

annie regurgitates? but not necessarily whilst she is eating? i wonder why? or have you mentioned that and i missed it....


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

magicre said:


> annie regurgitates? but not necessarily whilst she is eating? i wonder why? or have you mentioned that and i missed it....


She does it with almost every bone inclusive meals. I always let her re-eat it, and she's always happy to do so. She's not a gulper really, in fact, she takes quite a long while to eat, gnawing at bones and whatnot, I gave her a chicken leg quarter tonight, and put her in her crate for 30 minutes after... just in case. She hasn't brought it back up yet. 
thank goodness!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

dangit, i'm always a linsey copycat! Peyton has had nothing but diarrhea the last week on kibble, so I decided to cut that out and go back to full raw as well and see if that helps get her back on track. 

Anyway, keep us posted on how the girls do with raw!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

w00t!! Glad to see Rachel & Linsey feeding raw again :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

rannmiller said:


> dangit, i'm always a linsey copycat! Peyton has had nothing but diarrhea the last week on kibble, so I decided to cut that out and go back to full raw as well and see if that helps get her back on track.
> 
> Anyway, keep us posted on how the girls do with raw!


sometimes, we remember the days when it was so easy to pour a bowl of kibble.....as we're elbow deep in semi frozen venison heart or whatever we bought in bulk that day that has to be sorted....or when i go a little nuts at a place that costs more than i want to spend but they have such COOL stuff...

and then i remember what my dogs looked and acted like on kibble....roll up my sleeves.....complain a lot and get back to bagging.

i'm glad to see you're back on raw...hard to go away from it once you see what it does....

and you're not a linsey copycat...you're just equally as brilliant


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> She does it with almost every bone inclusive meals. I always let her re-eat it, and she's always happy to do so. She's not a gulper really, in fact, she takes quite a long while to eat, gnawing at bones and whatnot, I gave her a chicken leg quarter tonight, and put her in her crate for 30 minutes after... just in case. She hasn't brought it back up yet.
> thank goodness!


my bubba whenever he eats bone inclusive, horks it up a few times....but usually during the act of not understanding his esophagous is not nearly as wide as his mouth...

i didn't know some dogs hork in a thirty minute time period....that's interesting. i wonder why....


----------

